# Who is the Artist?



## abmelk (Nov 25, 2012)

In the 70s I remember seeing lots of scifi artwork consisting of spacecraft that looked like flies and bugs. I saw one of these images again recently and really like them but I don't know who the artist is. Can anyone help?


----------



## J-Sun (Nov 25, 2012)

Might be Chris Foss?


----------



## The Judge (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi.  Welcome to the Chrons.

I can't help you myself, I'm afraid, but I will move this over to the Art section. where the artists gather who may know such things.  Feedback is really designed for problems or issues over the Chrons itself.


----------

